# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Lucid Sex Change????

## Thatguynextdoor

Has anyone ever experimented with changing sex in a lucid dream???  :Shades wink: 

Did it work???? Did it "feel" right???? 

The problem is, obviously, you can never know what it feels like for the opposite sex, only dream......

I've got a good enough guess and may try next lucid, if that ever happens...

ROFL

----------


## Loaf

Various people have tried this before. Some members have switched genders then had sex!  ::o:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yup this is kinda common for some people, for me I am usually female in my dreams and its a pleasant experience being a woman opposed to male born, in terms of lucidity I have not tried this while lucid (haven't gotten lucid yet)

Whatever makes you happy, go for it and see how it is, also im pretty sure that your own mind can conceive the life of a girl pretty accurately, our subconscious brains store a lot of misc. information we see everyday.

----------


## ClearView

^^ Indeed. I would really want to try this myself. If I ever accomplish it, I will post here.

-CV

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Good luck with that! you never know what you'll experience, for people like me it was an eye opener lol

----------


## Samael

Consistently. I seem to switch gender almost at random during dreams, lucid or not. I actually don't have sex dreams very often, so it's more or less just the novelty of interacting with DCs, passing convincingly as the opposite gender. 

I have to say, it can be hard to concentrate during sex if you're doing this, as you're trying to imagine exactly how everything is supposed to work and feel. Takes away from the experience a little, but I suppose it depends on the power of your imagination.

----------


## Portalboat

Damn, if I had a quarter for every topic about this (and sex topics)....

Still, I think it would be a eye-opening experience. You could definitely go up to a girl and say "I know how you feel" after this  :tongue2:

----------


## Samael

> Damn, if I had a quarter for every topic about this (and sex topics)....



It seems to be one of those forbidden topics that everybody thinks about.  :tongue2:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Goes to show you just how many people do not fit into the binary (male) (female) options of gender identity, I know that a huge chunk of humans are not 100% male indentity or 100% female identity, curiosity is different though from outright gender dysphoria, hating your own body, but I guess lucid dreaming and changing sex in-dream can be a good 'test' to see if you feel more happy as a woman or a man.

Heck even sometimes people associate themselves as 'in the middle' or the correct term is GenderQueer, someone without a gender, they do not fit into the male or female stereotype, and some people feel like both sexes at the same time...bi-gendered...

There's such a wide variety and range of gender identities and sexual orientations that a scale would be the only way to really 'label' someone.

Luckily I discovered my Gender identity a good decade ago while dreaming alot about being female bodied, the dream world made me realize that every night I was escaping this 'real' world as a 'man', to be female, to feel normal and to feel comfortable, my mind was sending me a clear message in-dream for many many years, especially when you wake up crying because what you see is male and not female.

all in all, I want to see how the OP's lucid sex change goes, let us know what happens!

----------


## Samael

> Goes to show you just how many people do not fit into the binary (male) (female) options of gender identity,



Hm, agreed. Happily, dreamviews seems to be a place that's open to the discussion.





> Heck even sometimes people associate themselves as 'in the middle' or the correct term is GenderQueer, someone without a gender, they do not fit into the male or female stereotype, and some people feel like both sexes at the same time...bi-gendered...



*grins* I kind of like the phrase "pangendered bisexual". Or maybe "bigendered pansexual". But genderqueer/genderfuck is oh so appealing, as well. 





> ...curiosity is different though from outright gender dysphoria, hating your own body...



Blah. Don't even get me started.

But yeah, dreams are an excellent place to explore gender identity/sexuality. I'm happy that so many people here seem open to it.

----------


## Loaf

> Goes to show you just how many people do not fit into the binary (male) (female) options of gender identity, I know that a huge chunk of humans are not 100% male indentity or 100% female identity



Well, I have no intention of wanting to be the opposite gender however I can say in my lifetime I've had about 8 best friends and only three of them were male. I can't relate to most guys-- I'm not competitive, I hate sports, and I am not as insensitive as people of my gender are (not that I'm being sexist, its true). I kind of feel genderless. I am most definitely a male physically, but I'm not swayed either way mentally. I try to avoid people altogether now.  :tongue2:

----------


## username695

I almost forgot what the OP was about.  This thread kinda got on a different subject lol

I have wondered what it would be like to be a women in a dream.  Especilly in bed O.o definitely gonna try that when I get better.  I doubt I could even have sex normally in a LD let alone as a women, haha.

----------


## TruMotion

Man, I have to try this... First thing I'll do is masturbate.

----------


## queenrosie

Now that I think about it, I do wonder what it's like to have a penis.......

----------


## Sivason

I have only done it one time. I have no gender identity curiosity, but just wanted to challenge myself, and get an idea of what being female would be like. Thhe DJ entery is crazy long, so I will just paste the related section here...


*"""*I go back to the pool area and am feeling just a little bored, if you can picture being bored in LD. Maybe I should try shape shifting. I take about 30 miunutes and do all sorts of successful shape shifting. I focus on really feeling as if I am the things, not just picturing. I acomplished this by stablizing in the forms. I became a moongoose and actually looked at my mongoose paws, stretched my long body, and ran along the ground , then up a tree. I decided to really challenge myself and became a snail. I tried to feel how my snail body had to undulate to move me forward and eventually got it. I became a large ant and had a lot of trouble with it. I had to try to feel 6 limbs instead of 4, and figure out how I should move them together to walk. I have never shifted into a woman that I can remember, so that seemed like a reasonable 3rd dream goal since things were going so well. It was a real challenge and very odd. I stablized looking at my hands but made them thin and female. Next I went through every body part changing it. I explored my new breasts, and found that very novel indeed. Now, for the biggest reality check! I removed the concept of my male genitals. You boys know that is hard to imagine! I slid my hand down there and everything was female. I did it! I was fully aware of my new female body and could look down and see a sexy female body. Strange though, it took so much focus to maintain this, that I found I moved like a drunken robot. I could not keep all the body parts as they were and do much more than stumble a few feet.*"""*

----------


## crazykid007

Hi just joined. I've always wanted to do this, but I can't lucid dream well. I have a very active mind. I'd love to TG in a dream though. Anyone worked themselves to a point where they can lucid dream from a hyperactive state that could help me?

----------


## Sivason

This thread is too old. Closing now as necro post. Crazykid, if the last post was along time ago, please just start a new thread if you want to discuss a topic. Thanks.

----------

